

Internship at a startup - mansuk

I am a masters student in CS and a ex-Yahoo. I have a considerable experience launching web 2.0 websites. I would be interested in a summer internship at a VC backed startup. Please shoot me a mail at suman@cs.brown.edu, if you have an open positions. Thanks.
======
swombat
Why would a start-up make the effort of contacting you if you don't make the
effort of contacting them?

~~~
mansuk
Honestly, I don't know what the interesting startups that are hiring for the
summer at this point. Since I have good credentials, I figured this is a place
to help them find me. Is there a way to find companies that are hiring for the
summer?

~~~
swombat
Startuply, perhaps, or other start-up job sites? There's a few others but
that's the main one I know of.

------
lethain
Out of curiosity, why is it that you're looking for an _internship_? Is your
previous experience not related to development? Or is it simply the timing
issue, that you don't feel you could find a non-internship opportunity given
your narrow window of 2-3 months to work?

~~~
mansuk
I need an internship for immigration issues. Basically, I am a student
currently, and it's easier to go in and out of the country if I have a F1 visa
as opposed to an OPT. Since, I plan to make a couple of trips in and out of
the country, having an internship makes things a lot easier for me at this
point. You can checkout my resume to look at my programming experience.

